# مقارنة مفيده للجميع pipes المستخدمة فى محطات الصرف الصحى



## eng_3eed2000 (16 يوليو 2011)

مقارنة مفيده للجميع pipes المستخدمة فى محطات الصرف الصحى من حيث المميزات والعيوب بالاضافه الى الاسعار التقديره

هناك ايضا جزء فنى بالملف المرفق يتحدث عن 
Pipe Schedule
Connection

وشكرا.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سعيد معمل (4 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## arif osaman (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاخوان الاعزاء احتاج لنسخة من برنامج star aqua لتصميم شبكات المياه ومراقبة بيئتها*
ولكم فائق الاحترام
اخوكم عارف


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورررررر


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور أخي الحبيب


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (20 يناير 2013)

thanksss


----------



## missan (30 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاطف 58 (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك.


----------



## yousefegyp (13 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## emadabdullah (18 مايو 2013)

مشكور على المجهود، وبارك الله في اعمالكم


----------



## bilal_izaddin (23 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
معلومات مفيدة


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا مفيد جدا


----------



## tammamhanoun (8 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## huawe (9 يوليو 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## freemanghassan (23 أغسطس 2013)

ملف مفيد جدا .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 مارس 2014)

مشكووووورر


----------



## Nile Man (18 مايو 2014)

مجهود رائع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك لله كل الخير


----------



## رائد قوجا (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

